# Is It Just Me...?



## Bud J (Sep 22, 2020)

I would like to get opinions from the community on taste of bbq food.
I have been cooking for over 45 years, grilling for just as many and bbq’ing for about twenty.

Many, many foods seem to taste better a day (or few) later....especially bbq.

For this topic, I would like to keep it in bbq/smoking. No matter what I make, the food seems to taste good right out of the smoker, but tastes a LOT better the next day or two.

Whether it’s chicken, ABT, jerky, even a pasta dish made traditionally, it seems to taste better later. I realize that some will say its because the food has had a chance for the flavors to meld together; but is that REALLY the a reason...or is just me? Am I just a left-over junky?

Heres an example. I made jerky for the first time a few months ago. A couple hours out of the smoker it was good. Decent flavor and spice.  A few days later from the fridge it was GREAT! Incredible flavor. Is this the norm for bbq or  “Is it just me?”


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 22, 2020)

Pretty much a norm, and often for more than just smoked foods too.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 22, 2020)

If you are doing the smoking/grilling, you become desensitized to the taste because of smelling all the smoke during the cook, that is one reason why it tastes better the next day for you...


----------



## Bud J (Sep 22, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> If you are doing the smoking/grilling, you become desensitized to the taste because of smelling all the smoke during the cook, that is one reason why it tastes better the next day for you...


Could explain also why anytime I do a big cook for family I do not eat at all...no appetite. But next day....watch out!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

For me, some things are absolutely better the next go round.  Red beans, chili, spaghetti & bbq come to mind.  

But that’s not the case for everything.  For example, I absolutely can make myself sick on pizza hot out of a brick oven; leftover it just isn’t the same, no matter what I do (even w stones).


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2020)

Bud J said:


> Could explain also why anytime I do a big cook for family I do not eat at all...no appetite. But next day....watch out!


I’ve always been that way.  It definitely has to do with the smoke desensitizing your taste buds.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 22, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> more than just smoked foods too.


That's a fact .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2020)

Any food with a smell, especially Smoked.
Maybe if you could pull all the hairs out of your nose.
I'll bet that would feel good----I'll stick to blowing my nose a few times before eating---That Helps a lot !!

Bear


----------



## kruizer (Sep 22, 2020)

The flavors and smoke tend to meld or marry after a day or two and seem to enhance the flavors throughout the foods. That has been my experience


----------



## zsmoking (Sep 22, 2020)

Interesting thread.  I never put much thought into the smoke desensitizing you but it makes sense.  I usually chalked it up to the fact that I will eat a bit here and there while cooking(I have ribs on right now, and already ate the trimmings since they were done way quicker) so I'm not super hungry by the end, but I've even noticed leftovers I'll freeze taste awesome a couple months later.  I like to vaccum seal 2-3 bone chunks of ribs, and every time I go to reheat them it's amazing to me just how good they are. Its probably because I'm no longer desensitized to the smell/taste.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 22, 2020)

Food tasting better the next day is almost always the case for me, too. I have noticed some exceptions where the flavors wash out the next day, but those are not BBQ.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 22, 2020)

One big thing with us cooks is that we desensitize our sense of smell in the kitchen and especially at the smoker/grill.  Our ability to smell is a major role player in how we taste.
So we often sit down to dinner with a handicap when it comes to fully enjoying it, especially since that desensitization is focused towards whatever we've been cooking/smelling.
The next day is like magic to us since our taste is now enhanced.


----------



## Bud J (Sep 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Any food with a smell, especially Smoked.
> Maybe if you could pull all the hairs out of your nose.
> I'll bet that would feel good----I'll stick to blowing my nose a few times before eating---That Helps a lot !!
> 
> Bear


I’m getting so old that even my nose hair is turning white...maybe THATS the problem.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2020)

It's called Nose Blind. A cigarette  smokers house smells normal to the family but guests may cringe at the strong smell. Much of Low and Slow cooking is the same. Soup, Chili, Stew, Tomato Sauce. Taste better a day out. About 6 years ago, I started cooking the Thanksgiving Turkey a day or two out. The meat is sliced and panned with Gravy. On Thursday , sides are finished, the meat reheated and we eat an hour later. No smelling or tasting for seasoning all day! Now the family and especially myself, enjoy it more...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2020)

Hmmmmm   I thought it was the beer.   Good to know its not just me.  But yes, stuff seems to taste better after a long rest.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 22, 2020)

My wife doesn't get anywhere near the smoking or grilling equipment to get nose blind or smoker shock.
She loves FRESH off the Weber grill or smoker (currently a pellet pooper that I enhance with a pellet tube).
Leftovers is a "(expletive deleted) NO and you get to eat them".
I do notice the charcoal or smoke flavor is better with leftovers, so obviously getting the smoker shock from cooking the first meal.


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 22, 2020)

For me - it's the exact opposite.  I detect the distinct unpleasantness of a phenominon known as warmed over flavor.  Not all meat hits me with it - but anything cooked to less than well done (steak) or ground but not cured (burgers and meatloaf UNLESS I cook the meatloaf to a very high internal (think 175) has this horrible taste to me.  I cannot stand chicken - whether roasted, baked, or fried after even a few hours.  Turkey is the same way.   Only saving grace for either chicken or turkey is as a stew 


THANK GOD I don't get this with most smoked meats.  Brisket I can eat on for a week, pulled pork is 2 days, maybe 3 before it starts turning funky.  

I'm just unlucky enough to be one of those folks   https://www.seriouseats.com/2017/08/what-is-warmed-over-flavor-leftover-chicken-meat.html


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 22, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Leftovers is a "(expletive deleted) NO and you get to eat them".


Reminds me of my dad (RIP). He hated leftovers but never could tell me why. I almost NEVER cook for just one meal.



Hijack73 said:


> I cannot stand chicken - whether roasted, baked, or fried after even a few hours. Turkey is the same way.


So interesting. Dad again. I don't think I ever saw him eat poultry. Says the Navy ruined him on it. When he served (Korean War), he told stories of the lower enlisted men eating from slop troughs in the mess on the carrier.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m not only the same day but at the perfect time from cook as the best tasty BBQ.....my wife will eat fresh BBQ but will not partake in lefter overs because of the texture and flavor change.   The exception for me is pork belly and dino ribs. These both benefit from a smoke a re-smoke the next day or so.

I mean for pulled pork or brisket there is nothing better than the taste test first or second slice or first pork pull after the appropriate rest time! The moisture content, rendered fat, and texture is perfection at that point. I think the flavor can start dropping the second it hits the plate.....ie because the evaporation and chilling from the colder plate....we often warm our pates to 100 degree to offset that as well.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> My wife doesn't get anywhere near the smoking or grilling equipment to get nose blind or smoker shock.
> She loves FRESH off the Weber grill or smoker (currently a pellet pooper that I enhance with a pellet tube).
> Leftovers is a "(expletive deleted) NO and you get to eat them".


I think your wife and mine are twins. Mine has such a dislike for some types of bbq leftovers she doesn’t even want the in the kitchen when the reheat..........


----------



## mike243 (Sep 23, 2020)

I think this might be my wife's problem, she sez the microwave gives meat a flavor when reheating, I reckon this might be what it is, I cant tell it any different but she can.


----------



## krj (Sep 23, 2020)

We definitely become desensitized to the aromas/tastes from being with that food from start to finish. That and some meats taste better the second day anyway, pulled pork imo even when I didn't cook it tastes far better the second day. Don't misunderstand me, I love a nice hot fresh pulled piece of butt, but for a full meal/sandwich I tend to enjoy it the second day.

I'm also the same way when it comes to eating while I cook, and have been that way since I started cooking for personal parties, and it has carried on to me doing vendor events or catering jobs. I'll find myself looking at the clock and it's 8+pm and I haven't eaten anything but maybe a few bites to taste test the entire day. That always worked well in college because that meant I got drunk for cheap lol. It also worked well when I was dieting because if you don't consume anything but water for an entire day you will lose weight. That is until you binge eat an entire chicken because you find yourself starving to death at 10pm while laying in bed.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 23, 2020)

Bud J
 I ate some beef ribs and tri tip yesterday that I had hanging out in the fridge from the weekend. It did taste better. I don't know if it was just cause I was hungry or if they were just better.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2020)

I doubt if I have to say this, but almost all of My Smokes & Cooks are for at least 3 days with leftovers, but mostly only Me.
Back in the Old Days, when Mrs Bear did All the Cooking, I used to have to tell her to take a couple days off, because I was 3 days behind her. She'd be making 3 or 4 fresh meals & eating them, while I was finishing up the one that was cooked 4 days earlier.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2020)

I love ribs the next day cold, right out of the fridge. When I’m smoking I always loose my appetite & just watch everybody else eat. But the next day, I’m all over the leftovers!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 23, 2020)

I was never a huge leftover fan -especially with meats- but agree that some leftovers taste better the day after.  That being said, since we started to sous vide our  leftovers instead of heating on the stove and especially nuking them in the microwave, I have noticed that they do not have that "reheated taste" that I absolutely hate.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> "reheated taste"


When I was a kid I remember how things tasted different when reheated in or on the stove. Now all I notice are slight textural changes with the microwave (we have two).


----------



## texomakid (Sep 23, 2020)

I personally go nose blind a bit while cooking. Since I'm mainly using the pellet grill the smoke being so subtle I really notice the smoke aroma first thing when I pull my meat out of the fridge to warm up for the leftovers the next day. I also like Al sometimes loose my appetite while cooking but I can tear it up the next day for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2020)

Mike and Denny nailed it. Other than heavily Sauced, with Gravy or in Liquid, Meat gets destroyed in the Microwave. Reheating a Hamburger, hunk of Beef or Pork Chops in the microwave gives a horrible, Freezer Burned like flavor, to me...JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 23, 2020)

When I first started q'ing and smoking I never noticed that...but that might be because i was younger, had a bigger appetite and often there weren't any leftovers.  Nowadays I have solved that problem by keeping an eye on the smoker from a window and not being in the smoke all day.  Just go out at regular intervals to check temp, add fuel etc.  The food seems to taste great the same day so it works for me.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Mike and Denny nailed it. Other than heavily Sauced, with Gravy or in Liquid, Meat gets destroyed in the Microwave. Reheating a Hamburger, hunk of Beef or Pork Chops in the microwave gives a horrible, Freezer Burned like flavor, to me...JJ


Which is why I vac seal and sous vide my leftovers.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2020)

Some of you guys are---Picky-Picky-Picky!!!
One of the very few things I won't Nuke is Leftover Fries!!
Nearly All Meat is Nukable, if you don't do it too long!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> When I was a kid I remember how things tasted different when reheated in or on the stove. Now all I notice are slight textural changes with the microwave (we have two).


You are right with the textural changes also - leftover mashed taters bite! - I will only eat them as potato pancakes w/sauteed onions.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 23, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> I think your wife and mine are twins. Mine has such a dislike for some types of bbq leftovers she doesn’t even want the in the kitchen when the reheat..........


Had a long conversation today with a friend that is a smoke and (true) bbq expert.
He said the air fryer is an excellent reheat source for q.  Never tried one as I don't own one.
Anything is better than the microwave


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 24, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Had a long conversation today with a friend that is a smoke and (true) bbq expert.
> He said the air fryer is an excellent reheat source for q.  Never tried one as I don't own one.
> Anything is better than the microwave



I almost always use the oven or stove top to reheat.....The microwave is for melting butter and popcorn......LOL  We don't have an air fryer either unless you call it a convection oven, but we don't even have a working oven at the moment either.....but that is another story


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2020)

As far as Popcorn goes:
This is the closest thing I ever had to the Popcorn you get at Movie Theaters:
No Oil Needed !!

Bear








*Presto 04830 PowerPop Microwave Multi-Popper, Black*
4.5 out of 5 stars 2,162
$19.95$19.95 $24.99$24.99
Get it as soon as Tomorrow, Sep 25
FREE Shipping on orders over $25 shipped by Amazon
More Buying Choices
$13.51 (8 used & new offers)


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm with 

 Bearcarver
 french fries should never be nuked. Now I will run them through the air fryer to liven them back up. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow a lot of different opinions here and I agree with most of them. With me you can have my microwave I don't have a SV either. Flush your nose with a saline spray or take a shower. I don't have a problem I can eat right after smoking. Not one for warmed left over meat or anything for that matter. However will agree soups and stews are much better day 2.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 27, 2020)

73saint said:


> I’ve always been that way.  It definitely has to do with the smoke desensitizing your taste buds.



With all this talk of taste bud desensitizing,  it just reinforces my approach. . .Drink beer while smoking or bbqing.   You won't realize any difference,

John


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 28, 2020)

from the OP. i think cheese benifits from time without a doubt. meat i agree with most on the smoke flavor being more pronounced the next day. i will say i love beef the best straight from the heat source. even if im a little nose blind. it is just better freshly cooked. i will use the nuke machine if time is in play on reheating meat and not complain. i prefer either a quick fry in CI or broil in the oven. pork or chicken like others stated seem a little better the next day.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 30, 2020)

Hmm, nose blindness apparently affects baking, too. 

I have a huge jar of anise seeds I use for making pepperoni. I don't bake much but had a craving for Italian anise seed cookies. My wife hates licorice so I was reluctant to bake with them, but I found a recipe for Italian butter cookies with anise seeds (not extract) and gave it a shot. Mixed yesterday. Baked this morning. I literally could not taste anything when I tried the first cookie. Two hours later, I could taste the butter and the hint of anise.  Cookies turned out great and I will be adapting the recipe for lemon anise butter cookies.


----------

